# Du Bushings and a removal tool



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

Du Bushing removal tool.

I'm trying to find a removal tool in the QBP catalog and they have Rock Shock ones in .05 x .05. ny eyelet with the bushing in it measures 12mm on a crappy micrometer which is close to .5 

I'd prefer the screw in vice type removal to as opposed to the hammer drift style.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Something like This


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

I was thinking more like This










The Enduro ones look nice but I don't even want to know what the handle would cost, Shouldn't need more than a $25.00 tool.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

you dont need the handle ... I just use a vice. I thought they were pricey when I bought them but I have already used them enough times to justify the price.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Get it from mtnbiker4life in the forum classifieds under Suspension/Rear Shock. He has been selling these for years. He has the tool and bushings in 1/2" and 12mm.

Use a vise for the best control.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

Wheels Manufacturing make one as well - with 1/2", 12mm and 10mm sliders. Just uses a vice. Otherwise similar to the Enduro one - they both work great. If you're only doing it occasionally you can use a couple of socket pieces instead.

- Joel


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

gmcttr said:


> Get it from mtnbiker4life in the forum classifieds under Suspension/Rear Shock. He has been selling these for years. He has the tool and bushings in 1/2" and 12mm.
> 
> Use a vise for the best control.


Another vote for Mtnbiker4lifes tool. I have his older aluminum version and it works better than great. The newer version is stainless which may not seem necessary but when pushing the Du bushings out of my Roco they were in so tight that the vice put teeth marks into the tool.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

supercub said:


> I'd prefer the screw in vice type removal to as opposed to the hammer drift style.


The two downsides with the screw type tools: (1) If the tool is not made from Stainless Steel those threads will not last long. (2) The DU Bushing manufacture doesn't suggest using that method.

Also, the "socket method" is the perfect tool to fluck up a $300 shock. 

.


----------



## DH.FR.0ne (Jul 17, 2010)

Never F'd my shock up with the socket method. Just use a socket either side of the shock eyelet with a bolt & nut to pull it through. If you have a vice use that instead of the bolt. No need to fork out on a tool and you can only damage the shock if you're not doing it right.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

mtnbiker4life said:


> The two downsides with the screw type tools: (1) If the tool is not made from Stainless Steel those threads will not last long. (2) The DU Bushing manufacture doesn't suggest using that method.
> 
> Also, the "socket method" is the perfect tool to fluck up a $300 shock.
> 
> .


Perhaps I should have clarified - when using the socket method, use the correct sized sockets so as not to fluck up your shock. I thought that would be implicit.

- Joel


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

tomacropod said:


> Perhaps I should have clarified - when using the socket method, use the correct sized sockets so as not to fluck up your shock. I thought that would be implicit.
> 
> - Joel


No clarification needed here. I've got a many years of design assemblys that use this type of hardware. Not only do you stand a chance of the socket damaging the shock shaft but you can fold the DU Bushing upon installation. The bushing manufacture clearly states how to install the bushing and guess what it's not with a socket. The call out for a tool that supports the ID of the bushing so it doesn't fold under the .0007" press fit. But it's your equipment just don't whine when you bollucks up the shock.


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

Mtnbiker4life's DU bushing tool is fantastic! Simple, easy to use, great price, and FAST shipping.

The only problem I experienced with the tool was loaning it to friends and not getting it back!

Mtnbiker--when are u going to put out a bottom bracket bearing removal/replacement/service tool?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

tennessee17 said:


> Mtnbiker--when are u going to put out a bottom bracket bearing removal/replacement/service tool?


I use the Hope BB bearing tool. Works great and is fairly cheap.

Hope Bottom Bracket Bearing Tool | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## mudflapper (May 30, 2009)

I've never had an issue with the socket method. As stated above just make sure the socket is the correct size and take your time.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

tennessee17 said:


> Mtnbiker4life's DU bushing tool is fantastic! Simple, easy to use, great price, and FAST shipping.
> 
> The only problem I experienced with the tool was loaning it to friends and not getting it back!
> 
> Mtnbiker--when are u going to put out a bottom bracket bearing removal/replacement/service tool?


I'm glad you like the Bushing Tool. It was designed for mtbr's like yourself that do your own work and like to use the correct tool for the job.  I'm glad folks are having success using the socket method.....but remember it's just a matter of time when you bollucks up something using a socket.

I have the bottom bracket tool designed......since I got laid off I lost my access to a mill and lathe. And prototyping machined parts is expensive. I'm in the second prototype stage for a tool to use with the Park CRS-1 to be able to install 1.5 crown races. I just ordered 5 prototypes and it cost me $350. Here is a picture.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

mtnbiker4life said:


> I have the bottom bracket tool designed......since I got laid off I lost my access to a mill and lathe. And prototyping machined parts is expensive. I'm in the second prototype stage for a tool to use with the Park CRS-1 to be able to install 1.5 crown races. I just ordered 5 prototypes and it cost me $350. Here is a picture.


this only works for for tapered steerers right? at work i am currently using a chris king race adapter and a 1/4 inch thick al tube, slide hammer style.


----------



## pigdog (Feb 7, 2011)

mudflapper said:


> I've never had an issue with the socket method. As stated above just make sure the socket is the correct size and take your time.


old thread resurrect.

Just did the socket and vice method to remove DU bushings from a new Cane Creek DB Inline. 10mm on one side to push and 17mm to catch on the other. I put some tape on the lip of the 17mm that comes in contact with the shock mount face so I didn't mar that surface. Took some effort to pop them loose at first but otherwise worked flawlessly. Swapped over the mounting bushings from the replaced Fox CTD and I was good to go. Easy deal


----------

